# What's the best touchscreen workflow with Logic X?



## Fitz (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm looking to start on a touchscreen workflow, similar to what a lot of people on Cubase use with the Dell Touchscreens (like the one Mark Wherry built for HZ, JunkieXL etc.)

I'm a heavy logic user and I'm looking to integrate a similar thing into my setup.

Is the best way to do it through an iPad pro, using lemur? Does anyone have experience building and working with a touchscreen in logic?


----------



## Cinebient (Oct 18, 2018)

There is also a native Logic Pro X remote app from Apple in the app store. 
Not sure if it what you would like: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/logic-remote/id638394624


----------



## Sami (Oct 18, 2018)

Logic remote is cool software, pity they don't develop/ update it more often, so much potential in it


----------



## Hans-Peter (Oct 19, 2018)

You definitely want to look into Patchboard. 

https://patchboard.app/


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 19, 2018)

Do you have any idea how much they charge for it?


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 19, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> Do you have any idea how much they charge for it?


A cool $2499 - not joking...
https://patchboard.app/purchase/


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 19, 2018)

Probably well worth it if you’re a busy pro, which I am not


----------



## Hans-Peter (Oct 19, 2018)

stonzthro said:


> A cool $2499 - not joking...
> https://patchboard.app/purchase/


Yet, but soon available for 499 USD ... and yes, if it keeps its promises, it should be well worth that price (=499 USD, everything beyond that borders insanity, I agree).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 19, 2018)

Even 500 bucks is kind of a lot for me but we shall see if and when that becomes available. My impression is that as of now it’s in “beta” and he’s basically offering a made to order service for people that can justify it. Later on when it’s fully developed and more generic perhaps he’ll sell it for $500. I bet that is years away.


----------



## mrmiller (Oct 20, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> Even 500 bucks is kind of a lot for me but we shall see if and when that becomes available. My impression is that as of now it’s in “beta” and he’s basically offering a made to order service for people that can justify it. Later on when it’s fully developed and more generic perhaps he’ll sell it for $500. I bet that is years away.



That's basically right, though not years away. I'm expecting to release the other two versions around December or January. I need to finalize some ancillary stuff like tutorial videos so that users have all the info they need to really prosper. That doesn't so much matter for the top tier because I'm giving personalized support, development time and advice. Hence the super high price there: you're basically hiring me as a consultant to tailor things to your needs.

The software itself is ready to go and has been for months, actually. I'm a one man show so it takes me a bit to write the documentation and make videos and stuff...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for the update and good luck with your product release!


----------



## Fitz (Oct 23, 2018)

mrmiller said:


> That's basically right, though not years away. I'm expecting to release the other two versions around December or January. I need to finalize some ancillary stuff like tutorial videos so that users have all the info they need to really prosper. That doesn't so much matter for the top tier because I'm giving personalized support, development time and advice. Hence the super high price there: you're basically hiring me as a consultant to tailor things to your needs.
> 
> The software itself is ready to go and has been for months, actually. I'm a one man show so it takes me a bit to write the documentation and make videos and stuff...



This might be just what I'm looking for. How will this integrate using slave computers? Will the routing still be relatively painless to setup? Would love to try a beta if possible since I'm eagerly awaiting your new release.


----------



## mrmiller (Oct 23, 2018)

Fitz said:


> This might be just what I'm looking for. How will this integrate using slave computers? Will the routing still be relatively painless to setup? Would love to try a beta if possible since I'm eagerly awaiting your new release.



Patchboard doesn't care where the instrument lives. It can be hosted directly in the DAW or on another computer via VEP or even be an outboard synth. All that really matters is that there's a track in your DAW which sends MIDI to that instrument. Patchboard generates MIDI to control the instrument itself via a virtual MIDI port, which then goes through the record armed track in your DAW to the instrument. That way, you can record the key/CC switches and fader moves directly into your track for later playback.

There's no extra routing and you don't need to change anything in your DAW project. You just need to tell Patchboard that your instrument is playable on a track named XYZ and you're good to go.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Fitz (Oct 23, 2018)

mrmiller said:


> Patchboard doesn't care where the instrument lives. It can be hosted directly in the DAW or on another computer via VEP or even be an outboard synth. All that really matters is that there's a track in your DAW which sends MIDI to that instrument. Patchboard generates MIDI to control the instrument itself via a virtual MIDI port, which then goes through the record armed track in your DAW to the instrument. That way, you can record the key/CC switches and fader moves directly into your track for later playback.
> 
> There's no extra routing and you don't need to change anything in your DAW project. You just need to tell Patchboard that your instrument is playable on a track named XYZ and you're good to go.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Definitely. I plan on using it with the new iPad pros announced next week. Looking forward to the release


----------

